# XXXX Pale Ale



## wobbly (17/7/15)

XXXX release a Pale Ale

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2015/07/xxxx-gold-serves-up-new-pale-ale/


----------



## Waratah67 (17/7/15)

Sounds like they will still keep the IBU's low with only late hop additions, not going to want to "challenge" anyone - like Tooheys did with their "Darling Pale Ale".


----------



## Parks (17/7/15)

This must be to combat the Crown Golden Ale, surely?

I can't see this beer even converting a Little Creatures Pale Ale drinker let alone a serious craft beer drinker.


----------



## Rocker1986 (17/7/15)

I'm going on the XXXX brewery tour again in September, I imagine it will be available in the ale house afterwards. I'm not gonna expect much, but I'll reserve proper judgement until I do try it.


----------



## crowmanz (17/7/15)

Already saw cartons of this at the local dan murphys last night


----------



## Matplat (17/7/15)

I expect it will be as disappointing as the Tooheys offering....

I will give it one stubby to convince me otherwise.


----------



## yankinoz (17/7/15)

I'll try to keep an open mind, but fear two rules of mass marketing apply: go for the newbies and offend no one.

A related question: I remember liking Boag's ale on a trip to Tassie years ago, but on a recent trip tried it and found it bland and nasty at the same time, which is no small trick. Have my tastes changed, or has Boag's? On thhe other hand, Cascade Pale still seemed okay, not exciting but not band either.


----------



## TheWiggman (17/7/15)

MORE of this?
One thing I hate is when one brand in a market innovates somehow and their competitors see that as a suit that has to be followed. They'll bring out a product that's a bit different and claw their way into the market, and everyone else sees this and thinks "hey, we're losing customers! We need to keep up with the times and give the people what they want" - which, oddly, is what the competitor is selling. Rather than genuinely innovate, they copy (think i-devices, 'lite', sugar free, pastel lower-case bullshit packaging, bland interfaces without borders) in order to stay competitive but in reality are just flooding the market with a product that is 99% likely to be worse.

XXXX Gold, huge selling beer. Innovative in pushing a mid-strength as their flagship beer. Fair enough you shouldn't rest on your laurels but first VB Pale Ale, Tooheys Pale and now XXXX Pale Ale? A quote from the article says it all I think: _“The craft beer market in Australia is starting to really take off and consumers are expecting some diverse flavours… I think that’s what we’re trying to offer with XXXX Gold Australian Pale Ale”_

XXXX is not a craft manufacturer. 'Craft' has solid hipster traction and is 'trendy'. Market image aside, the smaller breweries make different good beer and that is what is gaining traction. If their marketing department honestly thinks it's the 'pale ale' facet of a beer that is making people buy them then I think they're not the type to pick up a 6-pack they haven't tried before on their way home on a Friday.

My uneducated opinion is that these products will last a few months, maybe a year or two, and won't continue to sell because
a ) XXXX / CUB / LN have already conditioned their loyal customers to their lagers and;
b ) Those who already do drink ales probably won't like it because it'll be designed to appeal to the devotees.

A heading in the article - "Aussie Favourite Innovates with New Brew". *TELL ME HOW THIS IS IN ANY WAY INNOVATIVE.*


----------



## madpierre06 (17/7/15)

Marketing - the biggest con ever foisted upon this joint, out of which is made squillions. I never realised how badly i ponged until someone told me that I did and that I needed to buy Old Spice. and Brut. And a whole new language into the bargain.


----------



## Mardoo (17/7/15)

Madpierre, get with the times and get yourself some Lynx, bra.


----------



## Blind Dog (17/7/15)

[SIZE=medium]Do I have to try it to know that it’ll probably be a bland, uninteresting beer with an odd aftertaste that'll sell a gizzilion cases a year with a big $ ad budget?[/SIZE]


----------



## indica86 (17/7/15)

> Brewed with a combination of specialty malts, Amarillo hops and fermented ale yeast



Fermented ale yeast.
Like Vegemite I guess?


----------



## Dave70 (17/7/15)

All I can say is I'm looking foward grabbing a six pack so I can make a yeast starter.


----------



## madpierre06 (17/7/15)

Mardoo said:


> Madpierre, get with the times and get yourself some Lynx, bra.



I did...the marketers lied!!!


----------



## madpierre06 (18/7/15)

A really well made beer, shame is that they didn't take the time to add somre malt and hops, a little body or some aroma. Apart from those couple small defects, it's bloody tops, mate.


----------



## Ciderman (18/7/15)

It's actually very clever marketing. When you have such a powerful brand with solid distributions across the country it's very easy to gain quick distribution with a new sub brand. Look at Coke Life - It's everywhere. This new pale ale will sell a few cases into every shop that stocks Gold. They don't even have to re order and they've made a few million in un budgeted sales.


----------



## QldKev (18/7/15)

I grabbed a 6 pack of the pale ale last night. Very low ibu, no real decent malt and a hint of late amarillo which seems out of place. I prefer the standard gold over the pale as its better balanced.


----------



## Dan2 (18/7/15)

I couldn't believe this got a spot on the prime time news.
Truly innovative craft brewers are bringing out new beers every week that actually do taste great and offer the punters something different and there's no free advertising on prime time for them.


----------



## madpierre06 (18/7/15)

Nothing out of place to turn the nose up at, the ideal hot summer day post-mowing beer, easily knock down three or four crisp tasteless icy cold ones to wet the whistle then move onto a real beer.


----------



## mudd (18/7/15)

Ciderman said:


> It's actually very clever marketing. When you have such a powerful brand with solid distributions across the country it's very easy to gain quick distribution with a new sub brand. Look at Coke Life - It's everywhere. This new pale ale will sell a few cases into every shop that stocks Gold. They don't even have to re order and they've made a few million in un budgeted sales.


I barely passed the only marketing subject I ever did but I seem to remember 1 thing. Coke brings out these other favours cherry coke etc for Coke drinkers to try, they don't like it and then go back to drinking Coke again. They don't feel the need to try Pepsi.
This may be more about keeping their stable XXXX drinkers happy than anything else.
I wish it was the case that the big guys were actually interested in bringing some flavour diversity to the table.


----------



## Engibeer (18/7/15)

Dave70 said:


> All I can say is I'm looking foward grabbing a six pack so I can make a yeast starter.


It's probably pasteurised though dave...


----------



## pist (21/7/15)

“The craft beer market in Australia is starting to really take off and consumers are expecting some diverse flavours… I think that’s what we’re trying to offer with XXXX Gold Australian Pale Ale,” he said.

LOL it would seem that bullshit tap deals aren't working the way they would like anymore. Market is shifting and has been for some time and they have only just noticed? Wow


----------



## madpierre06 (21/7/15)

A diverse flavour??? It has no bloody flavour!!! It' bleedin' albatross flavour!!!


----------



## earle (21/7/15)

> Created in response to the rise in popularity of the pale ale style, the easy-to-drink Tooheys Darling Pale Ale has been crafted with a non-challenging flavour to make it accessible to new pale ale drinkers.


We wouldn't want anyone to be challenged by a different flavour would we? Anyway, its much easier to just change the label and keep the contents the same.



> “I don’t think we’ll ever see massive beers [such as] double hopped IPAs come out of XXXX, but you never know.”


hahahahahahaha


----------



## Bribie G (21/7/15)

Castlemaine Perkins have actually branched out a few times and produced some interesting beers, for example XXX about ten years ago was a pretty nice drop, about the same time as the VB original ale. Then there was a strong beer that came out for Expo in the late 1980s at around 5.5% ABV.
It's a pity however that this latest offering wasn't a full strength, might have been similar to the late lamented XXXX Draught that I used to really enjoy in the Winter.

XXXX Draught - Queensland only - was a darker less carbonated 4.5% beer with a nice round malty flavour, almost an amber and despite the name was can or bottle only. They got rid of it at the same time as Carbine Stout then promptly stole its red colour scheme and applied that to the XXXX Bitter range, replacing the black colour scheme that had proven unpopular.


----------



## Red Baron (22/7/15)

God I miss Carbine stout......
I like the bitter cans in red much better than the black too. There's a pub at Koumala I drive past occasionally that has a water tank painted in the XXXX bitter yellow can of the early 90's- takes me back every time I see it.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dadegroot/183746216/

Cheers,
RB


----------



## chrisluki (22/7/15)

I have tried the new beer.

Despite being a craft beer lover, I actually love XXXX Gold when having a few with mates...i also have kids and hate hangovers!

The new APA is pretty similar with some fruitiness and aroma not too dissimilar to 150 Lashes...but not enough for me to want to switch.


----------



## Bomber Watson (22/7/15)

I didn't mind it.

Personally I rate it higher than coopers opa, and its cheaper.

For $14.50 a six pack from the bws down the road I recon it might become my new lawnmower.


----------



## Rocker1986 (22/7/15)

That's a pretty kickarse beer if it can also mow lawns.


----------



## Sippa (22/7/15)

I actually participated in their market research they did for this beer, they paid me to drink it and give opinions.

Before I discovered craft beers, (took me a while) XXXX gold was a regular favourite. This Pale ale wasn't too dissimilar to gold just pimped up a little like what we might to do to a can of goo. I would drink it over gold but only if I had no other options other than the megaswill offerings.

I too would like a beer to mow my grass.


----------



## earle (22/7/15)

Rocker1986 said:


> That's a pretty kickarse beer if it can also mow lawns.





Sippa said:


> I too would like a beer to mow my grass.


Maybe if you pour it on your grass, the grass dies and you don't need a lawnmower. h34r:


----------



## pist (22/7/15)

I tried this today and sad to say i actually would prefer to drink the gold! At least you can't taste anything when you drink that. I found it lacked any aroma or flavour from the amarillo, and had a dirty earthy taste to it. It was in the bottle so id want to try it on tap before passing any further judgement but its a no goer for me at this stage


----------



## Samuel Adams (23/7/15)

Anyone else think Amarillo is a strange choice for XXXX ?
It's American, not cheap & not in huge abundance.
Surely they could've got similar results using an Australian hop like Galaxy, Summer, Vic Secret, Ella, Topaz.

I doubt I'll ever try it anyway !


----------



## Bomber Watson (23/7/15)

Its probably the biggest drawback, really doesn't suit the beer at all, not that there is much there.


----------



## kalbarluke (24/7/15)

I'm drinking one right now. Bought a 6pack for $14. Not too bad. Better than most other beers on the market for the same price. It's even a little bit cloudy. Is it a 'good' beer? No. I have had a lot worse. Has more flavour IMHO than Coopers mild for roughly the same price.


----------



## Parks (27/7/15)

I tried this beer yesterday and you know what? It is perfectly acceptable and far better than I expected. Perfectly balanced, clean malt and a good hop flavour.
No head retention, but hell, whatever.
If this is the future of mega swill bring it on.


I don't see it converting any craft beer drinkers but if they get it on tap at Suncorp Stadium it's better than any of their current offerings.


----------



## klangers (27/7/15)

Samuel Adams said:


> Anyone else think Amarillo is a strange choice for XXXX ?
> It's American, not cheap & not in huge abundance.
> Surely they could've got similar results using an Australian hop like Galaxy, Summer, Vic Secret, Ella, Topaz.
> 
> I doubt I'll ever try it anyway !


 I agree... but hey, they'll buy heaps and heaps of Amarillo, depleting the wholesalers of their stocks and then this will force their craft competitors to either pay through the nose for it or use a different hop!


----------



## TheBigD (27/7/15)

I really like the james squire constable for my preferred mid strength but its a bit pricey.I tried the tooheys Darling ale and found it bland but better than the crown ale, I will probably try some XXXX ale on the weekend. I don't mind mega swill to be honest and a little extra flavour might do the trick with the XXXX.


----------



## madpierre06 (28/7/15)

Parks said:


> I don't see it converting any craft beer drinkers but if they get it on tap at Suncorp Stadium it's better than any of their current offerings.


I would need to confirm. but as far as I know the only bar available to the public with this is in the north-western corner on level 3. And it would be served bottled there, as that particular bar also has other full strength and premium packaged beer. Every other public bar (quick beers bars) is XXXX Gold and 3.5 Super Dry. I couldn't see it ending up on tap other than the members bars, which at one stage actually tried the Constable. AFAIK, it is no lonmger going.


----------



## super_simian (5/8/15)

Dave70 said:


> All I can say is I'm looking foward grabbing a six pack so I can make a yeast starter.





Engibeer said:


> It's probably pasteurised though dave...


I won't say it's not pasteurised, but I definitely saw a creamy yeast deposit in the bottom of the one bottle I tried.


----------



## yum beer (5/8/15)

Not a hint of yeast in the bottle I tried but they did manage to get a very minimal amount of flavour in there, probably exactly the amount they were after.
Not a terrible beer, not a good beer, will certainly convince mega swillers that this craft beer fad is a load of bullshit.....most likely what the brewers want, I doubt there is any intention on this being a long term offering.


----------



## Dave70 (7/8/15)

super_simian said:


> I won't say it's not pasteurised, but I definitely saw a creamy yeast deposit in the bottom of the one bottle I tried.


I was going to say the bottle was stored inverted and what you saw was scum. 
But it seems to be getting somewhat positive reviews, so I shall abstain.


----------



## madpierre06 (5/9/15)

Stuill had one sitting chilled in the fridge, was perfect as a palate cleanser after mowing the yard this arvo...dirty, hot and dusty, this did the job perfectly to cleanse prior to having a case swap beer.


----------



## pist (11/9/15)

It must be extremely frustrating to work for a mega beer factory as a brewer. Little input into the products being produced, always having to conform to what the marketing and finance depts expect/demand. It is totally possible to brew a beer that appeals to both the swill drinkers and craft beer drinkers. My father and brother are staunch new drinkers. I recently gave them a pint each of an american amber i brewed. Also gave some to colleagues at work. Feedback was all positive with the general concensus that they would happily buy a beer like that one. The key is not making it so bitter its offensive to the average punter, but yet offers enough depth in the flavour department to also be of interest to the beer snob. Lion had the opportunity to really capitalize on that but missed it by a mile with this beer


----------



## Rocker1986 (14/9/15)

I tried one of these at Arana Leagues on Saturday night. Have to say it lived up to my expectations - bland and watery. There was a tiny hint of Amarillo flavour in the first couple of sips but after that it wasn't much different to drinking the normal Gold. At least I didn't have to pay for it.


----------



## freek (17/9/15)

I have to stick up for this beer, I had one of these at the local bowlo tonight and thought it was quite good. I would score it well in its right category.

I drank nothing but mass produced beers up until the age of 30, so I would feel like a wanker bagging them out now like I am somehow enlightened. XXXX gold is also a well made beer.


----------



## Matplat (17/9/15)

Sorry dude, that is incorrect, I too drank a fair bit of megaswill before I started brewing, and can easily appreciate a XXXX bitter now and then, but gold is flavourless piss water that only sells because stupid bogans are indoctrinated at a young age and take on some misguided sense of loyalty.... Even when I drank megaswill, gold was still a shit beer.


----------



## Rocker1986 (17/9/15)

I agree and disagree.

Gold is a well brewed beer. It's just the recipe that's shit.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/9/15)

Rocker1986 said:


> Gold is a well brewed beer. It's just the recipe that's shit.


How does that statement even make sense


----------



## Brew Forky (18/9/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> How does that statement even make sense


Try brewing enough for hundreds upon millions of bottles,cans and kegs over many years and not having the last brew taste any different than the first one. Well brewed. Not to most members taste here though.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/9/15)

That doesnt make it well brewed. It makes it consistent.


----------



## TheWiggman (18/9/15)




----------



## Rocker1986 (18/9/15)

Yes, they consistently take their crappy recipe and achieve exactly the same outcome on every brew, now, to me, that is well brewed, even if the beer is rubbish due to the recipe. You could take a great recipe and brew it badly and it would taste bad, would that be well brewed just because the recipe is great? Of course not.


----------



## welly2 (18/9/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> That doesnt make it well brewed. It makes it consistent.


And being consistent surely means it's well brewed (even if it tastes like shit)? This is all semantics anyway. Consistent/well brewed.. either way, it's crap beer.


----------



## Bribie G (20/9/15)

Finally got round to buying a six pack of this. With some different hop it could easily pass as a 1960s UK Keg Ordinary bitter, refreshing and sessionable if you are sitting in a beer garden on a Sunday Afternoon.
Yes the Amarillo is a bit weird, even Citra would have given a cleaner edge. However nothing too objectionable for a Mid and definitely better than some abominations like Carlton hop extract Mid.


----------

